# How much the guaranteed rate in your City for Halloween weekend



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Dallas - Fort worth $25/HR

Halloween weekend peak times: 
*Friday* 9pm to 3am CDT 
*Saturday* 9pm CDT to 3am CST


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

$30/hr Denver


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Friday/Saturday:
2100-0330
$20/hour
Must take average of 1 trip per hour. So, six trips.


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 29, 2014)

Hampton Roads, VA

No word so far on guarantees except earlier in the week we got a text saying that thurs-sat 8pm-3am would be peak times and top earners could hit $400 *per* *night*.

It's weird we usually get a partner email with the week's guarantees on tuesday but so far nothing.


----------



## sochossou (Oct 27, 2014)

new jersey but i have no idea. these people keep sending confusing text msg and emails. anyone from nj plse?


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

who you need to be to believe uber promises ? (rhetorically speaking )


----------



## uberjesse (Sep 23, 2014)

Will Uber actually pay these rates? I've heard otherwise....I have never tried opting in to one of these.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

JJuber said:


> Dallas - Fort worth $25/HR
> 
> Halloween weekend peak times:
> *Friday* 9pm to 3am CDT
> *Saturday* 9pm CDT to 3am CST


Boston $40 hr


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Boston $40 hr


...but getting paid is a whole different story.


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 29, 2014)

I haven't had any problems so far BUT i was suprised a while back on a $20 guarantee for 6 hours to only receive $111. I did 9 trips and they took the insurance fee out of the $120.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Weird thing here in Seattle. Different drivers have received two different guarantees. Both require 2 trip average per hour and 90% acceptance rate.

Offer #1 = $40 hr on Fri 5:00pm - 3:00am and $35 hr on Sat 5:00pm - 3:00am (this is the offer I got)
Offer #2 = $30 hr on Fri 5:00pm - 3:00am and $25 hr on Sat 5:00pm - 3:00am

These are not opt in offers.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Weird thing here in Seattle. Different drivers have received two different guarantees. Both require 2 trip average per hour and 90% acceptance rate.
> 
> Offer #1 = $40 hr on Fri 5:00pm - 3:00am and $35 hr on Sat 5:00pm - 3:00am (this is the offer I got)
> Offer #2 = $30 hr on Fri 5:00pm - 3:00am and $25 hr on Sat 5:00pm - 3:00am
> ...


This might have something to do with the ratings of the drivers.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

Some Guy said:


> Hampton Roads, VA
> 
> No word so far on guarantees except earlier in the week we got a text saying that thurs-sat 8pm-3am would be peak times and top earners could hit $400 *per* *night*.
> 
> It's weird we usually get a partner email with the week's guarantees on tuesday but so far nothing.


Hey Some Guy,
I'm in Norfolk. I literally just got a text from Alex at Uber. It still just mentions Thurs - Sat 8pm to 3am as busiest and "Top earners up to $400 each night". I still haven't seen any guarantees for Hampton Roads. I was also wondering what happened to this weeks weekly summary. Curious what calculation they are using for $400.

To answer a post about hourly guarantees. I have received them in the past. However, bonuses took a tremendous number of emails, asking about the status. However, they eventually did pay.


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 29, 2014)

DHJ said:


> Hey Some Guy,
> I'm in Norfolk. I literally just got a text from Alex at Uber.


LOL Me as well. I'm figuring there will be an email detailing it tomorrow AM since they want drivers on the road Thursday night.

I don't see them guaranteeing us the near 60 an hour it would take to hit 400 over 7 hours though. On the 4th of july they had $10 bonus per trip and an additional $5 if at the oceanfront. Maybe it will be something like that.

Anyway good to see another HR driver!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Some Guy said:


> I haven't had any problems so far BUT i was suprised a while back on a $20 guarantee for 6 hours to only receive $111. I did 9 trips and they took the insurance fee out of the $120.


glad to hear it. Maybe there is hope for Uber after all (just kidding). Seriously...glad you got paid something.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Nothing in Orlando, must be because all the Haitian drivers will be out


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Update, just got this bullshit email from Uber....

Halloween is around the corner and demand will be BOO-ming in Orlando this Friday night with *partner earnings likely at their highest EVER*.

Last year partners earned nearly*40% more per hour*by driving Halloween weekend! We are confident that Halloween 2014 will be no different as Halloween is on a Friday this year!

By our estimates, this weekend will be the biggest in Uber Orlando history!
*
Let us know when you plan on getting on the road this Halloween weekend by filling out our Special Halloween Edition Survey.*

We expect demand to be up all weekend long - day and night. The weekend nights will be the busiest, of course, but if you aren't able to get out there late into the night there will also be lots of requests the remainder of the weekend as well!










We expect demand to be up all weekend long - day and night. The weekend nights will be busiest, of course, but if you aren't able to get out there late into the night there will also be lots of requests the rest of the weekend on Saturday and Sunday!

As always, if you have any questions or concerns, send us an email at [email protected].

Be safe and Uber on,

Uber Orlando Operations


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Weird thing here in Seattle. Different drivers have received two different guarantees. Both require 2 trip average per hour and 90% acceptance rate.
> 
> Offer #1 = $40 hr on Fri 5:00pm - 3:00am and $35 hr on Sat 5:00pm - 3:00am (this is the offer I got)
> Offer #2 = $30 hr on Fri 5:00pm - 3:00am and $25 hr on Sat 5:00pm - 3:00am
> ...


...wow...2 trips per hour. Is that realistic in your area? That is 20 trips in 10 hours. Or is that a way for Uber to avoid honoring the guarantee. A bit of advise....make a copy of Uber's guarantee email. Also, ask for clarification as to whether the 2 trips per hour are completed trips or accepted trips. Is there a geographic area where trips must originate from? If so, make a copy of the map. Good luck.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

uberjesse said:


> Will Uber actually pay these rates? I've heard otherwise....I have never tried opting in to one of these.


VERY questionable


----------



## moni4nuttin (Oct 22, 2014)

Houston $35/hr


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

Ventura county $25/hr. for Thurs 8PM - 12AM, Fri & Sat 5PM - 2AM.


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 29, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Update, just got this bullshit email from Uber....


Wow that sucks. I hope they don't do that here. They've been hinting for a few weeks about big incentives "treats" for halloween to help us earn "big". I wouldn't mind a $1000 weekend. Haven't seen anything like that for a long time.

I got a survey email but everything inside is broken so no information is loading so I have no idea what it trying to tell me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2014)

Raleigh/Durham $40 an hour


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 29, 2014)

Verminator said:


> Ventura county $25/hr. for Thurs 8PM - 12AM, Fri & Sat 5PM - 2AM.


 Nice. Thats $500 give or take.


----------



## Josivy (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in Milwaukee... I've never seen it this insane... 

Thursday 11pm to 3am 18 per hour 7 trips

Friday 5pm to 8pm 17 per hour 5 trips
8pm to 11pm 23 per hour 5 trips
11pm to 3am 30 per hour 7 trips

Saturday 8am to 11am 17 per hour 5 trips
4pm to 8pm 18 per hour 7 trips
8pm to 12am 23 per hour 7 trips
12am to 3am 30 per hour 6 trips

Sunday 8am to 12noon 17 per hour 6 trips.... 

I guess I'm gonna need a ton of redbull...


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 29, 2014)

Josivy said:


> I guess I'm gonna need a ton of redbull...


Yeah and a lot of luck thats a lot of trips man.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Josivy said:


> I'm in Milwaukee... I've never seen it this insane...
> 
> Thursday 11pm to 3am 18 per hour 7 trips
> 
> ...


I understand wanting some minimum number of trips per hour, but those numbers look designed to give Uber a shot at not paying you. It would have been much simpler (and fairer) to ask for a one trip an hour average.


----------



## SOBE (Jul 9, 2014)

$45/[email protected]


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

*UBER: $450 Weekend Guarantee!*​Halloween and the Florida-Georgia game are around the corner and demand will be BOO-ming in Jacksonville with partner earnings likely at their highest EVER.

*Friday, October 31st - Halloween *

To make Friday night spooktacular, *we will guarantee you $125 in gross fares to work from 9:00pm to 3:00am*. All you need to do is log in for 90% of the 6-hour period, accept 80% of requests, and complete at least 1 trip per hour.

*Saturday, November 1st*

Saturday is also expected to be record-breaking in Jacksonville due to the big Florida-Georgia game at EverBank Field. This event attracts hundreds of thousands of people to Jacksonville every year, so demand should be through the roof!

*We are offering guarantees all day on Saturday during the following periods:*

- Morning period (10a-4p): $100 in gross fares guaranteed to work from 10:00am to 4:00pm

- Afternoon period (4p-10p): $100 in gross fares guaranteed to work from 4:00pm to 10:00pm near Downtown

- Night period (10p-4a): $125 in gross fares guaranteed to work from 10:00pm to 4:00am near Downtown or JAX Beaches

*To qualify for the guarantee, you must satisfy the following requirements:*

*- *You must be logged in for at least 90% of the 6-hour period

- You must accept at least 80% of requests

- You must complete at least 1 trip per hour

*In order to qualify for the guarantees, partners also must opt-in HERE*


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Grand Rapids, MI: Friday & Saturday $20/hr from 7 pm to 11 pm and $30/hr from 11 pm to 4 am. One trip minimum in the 7-11 range (not per hour) and two trips minimum in the 11-4 range (also not per hour). 90% of ride requests must be accepted and not cancelled by the driver. That last bit prevent drivers from getting in their minimum and then not taking in new requests. Interestingly, positioning oneself poorly to avoid fares after the minimum is completed doesn't seem to work during rate guarantee times. The requests come in anyway. It's rare for me to make much off the guarantees since they're naturally during the highest ride request periods.


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey Stephanie,

Halloween is around the corner and demand will be BOO-ming in Tampa night with partner earnings likely at their highest EVER.

*Friday, October 31st - Halloween *

To make Friday night spooktacular, we have set a guarantee that will enable partners to earn MORE as the night progresses, earning a minimum of $240 if logged in from 6:00pm to 4:00 am in Tampa. All you need to do is log in for the entire hour, accept 90% of requests, and complete at least 1 trip in that hour.

*Saturday, November 1st*

Saturday is expected to have very high demand as well and partners who log in those nights are sure to make some serious $$$. We'll guarantee any Tampa partner $160 if they log _at least_ 6 hours this Friday evening (6:00pm - 4:00am) in Tampa,. All you need to do is be logged in for at least 6 hours, accept 90% of your requests, and complete at least 1 trip per hour.


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 29, 2014)

OK finally got the email. Not anywhere near as good as I was hoping.

Thursday 
10pm-2am $5 bonus per trip.

Friday
7pm-11pm $15/hr $60 total
11pm-1am $25/hr $50 total
1am- 4am $20/hr $60 total

Saturday
12pm-7pm $10/hr $70 total
7pm-11pm $15/hr $60 total
11pm-4am $20/hr $120 total*

80% acceptance rate and maintain an *average* of* at least* 1 trip per hour.
* Interesting thing- Daylight savings applies and gives an extra hour on sunday morning to earn.

On the plus side the one trip per hour *average* does make it virtually impossible to not get the guarantees. On the negative side the guarantees apply to the entire time you are online so surge pricing earnings get spread out over the entire shift which could be a bummer.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Nothing for LA/OC... Already one of the most saturated Uber markets. 

They don't even need to pay drivers to come out and drive...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Nothing for Miami/Ft. Lauderdale/W. Palm. Probably a good thing. No sense teasing us with something that even if despite all the requirements/restrictions we manage to actually earn....Uber won't pay it anyway.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Nothing in Orlando, must be because all the Haitian drivers will be out


What? Out on day release?


----------



## trunksra (Oct 18, 2014)

They just did this in oc last weekend, they definitely kept their end of the bargain.


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

I guess Uber Jax and I are in good locations in Florida. Sorry guys


----------



## Some Guy (Oct 29, 2014)

Uber_Stephanie said:


> I guess Uber Jax and I are in good locations in Florida. Sorry guys


 Are your guarantees gross or net? Ours is net (after the 20%) so they "top you up" if you're below the guarantee after they take out their fees.


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

Some Guy said:


> Are your guarantees gross or net? Ours is net (after the 20%) so they "top you up" if you're below the guarantee after they take out their fees.


This is straight from the opt-in page:

The $400 guarantee is a gross fare over the two nights. If you exceed the guarantee for either night, your gross fares will be what you generate that night. If you do not exceed the guarantee in gross fares for the night, we will "top-up" your payment statement to arrive at the guarantee (less 20% commission).


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

JJuber said:


> Dallas - Fort worth $25/HR
> 
> Halloween weekend peak times:
> *Friday* 9pm to 3am CDT
> *Saturday* 9pm CDT to 3am CST


Did you get an email? I haven't received anything about this.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

uberjesse said:


> Will Uber actually pay these rates? I've heard otherwise....


They declined to pay me $125 they owe me for guaranteed hours last week.

Look at their driver support web page. One of the preset subjects for you to email about is entitled "I was paid wrong". When you click on this, option buttons appear, including "I was not paid an hourly guarantee".

How common is it for them to receive complaints about not being paid if they have preset options for these problems?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...wow...2 trips per hour. Is that realistic in your area? That is 20 trips in 10 hours. Or is that a way for Uber to avoid honoring the guarantee. A bit of advise....make a copy of Uber's guarantee email. Also, ask for clarification as to whether the 2 trips per hour are completed trips or accepted trips. Is there a geographic area where trips must originate from? If so, make a copy of the map. Good luck.


Yes 2 trips per hour would be almost impossible not to do here in Seattle if logged in inside the qualified geographic area. Only reason you wouldn't be able to is if you got a bunch of really long rides. But in that case you would surely earn more than the guarantee anyway. I would suspect that most drivers will exceed the guarantee this weekend anyway.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Yes 2 trips per hour would be almost impossible not to do here in Seattle if logged in inside the qualified geographic area. Only reason you wouldn't be able to is if you got a bunch of really long rides. But in that case you would surely earn more than the guarantee anyway. I would suspect that most drivers will exceed the guarantee this weekend anyway.


glad to hear it....


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> *Saturday, November 1st...*
> - Night period (10p-4a): $125 in gross fares guaranteed to work from 10:00pm to 4:00am near Downtown or JAX Beaches...
> *- *You must be logged in for at least 90% of the 6-hour period


Uh, that one's a *7*-hour period.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Providence:

Friday Night October 31st: 8PM-11PM, *$20/hour* 
Friday Night October 31st: 11PM-2AM *$30/hour *
Saturday Night November 1st: 8PM-11PM, *$20/hour *
Saturday Night November 1st: 11PM-2AM *$30/hour*

Be online for a minimum of 2 hours per period
Accept 80% of requests
Accept trips in the designated area for each time!*

(No map of designated area)*


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Halloween and the Florida-Georgia game are around the corner and demand will be BOO-ming in Jacksonville with partner earnings likely at their highest EVER.

*Friday, October 31st - Halloween *

To make Friday night spooktacular, *we will guarantee you $125 in gross fares to work from 9:00pm to 3:00am*. All you need to do is log in for 90% of the 6-hour period, accept 80% of requests, and complete at least 1 trip per hour.

So, If this is right: The minimum number of rides would be 6 - so I must deduct $6.00 for the Safe ride Fee - then, I must deduct 28% because that is what they charge XL for commission... 28% of $119.00 is $33.32 - So, again, I hope my math skills are up to date.. it would be $119 - $33 = $86 for 6 hours... Less Gas of $40 = $26 for 6 hours of work hmmm

THAT DOES NOT LOOK TO GOOD TO ME.

*Saturday, November 1st*

Saturday is also expected to be record-breaking in Jacksonville due to the big Florida-Georgia game at EverBank Field. This event attracts hundreds of thousands of people to Jacksonville every year, so demand should be through the roof!

*We are offering guarantees all day on Saturday during the following periods:*

- Morning period (10a-4p): $100 in gross fares guaranteed to work from 10:00am to 4:00pm

- Afternoon period (4p-10p): $100 in gross fares guaranteed to work from 4:00pm to 10:00pm near Downtown

- Night period (10p-4a): $125 in gross fares guaranteed to work from 10:00pm to 4:00am near Downtown or JAX Beaches

$325 - $18.00 SAFE RIDE FEE - 18 HOURS (1 RIDE PER HOUR @ 1.00 = $18
$325 - $18 = $307 - 28% = 221.00 FOR 18 hours... less $80 for gas... in SUV = $141

$141/18 hours... $7.80 dollars per hour.

*To qualify for the guarantee, you must satisfy the following requirements:*

*- *You must be logged in for at least 90% of the 6-hour period

- You must accept at least 80% of requests

- You must complete at least 1 trip per hour

Does this look right to you friends out there?

*In order to qualify for the guarantees, partners also must opt-in HERE*


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Still waiting for the details (Due out today), but according to the email I got on Tuesday, they are guaranteeing $35/hour all weekend in Phoenix.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Boston $40 hr


10 p.m. Friday to 3 a.m. Saturday and 10 p.m. EDT Saturday to 2:00 a.m. EST Sunday. Have to be online at least three hours and accept at least 80 percent of trips.

Also $12 minimum fares Friday and Saturday 10 to 6 p.m., $10 minimum Saturday 8 a.m. to 6 p.m. and Sunday 8 a.m. to 8 p.m.

Only in the eligible area, of course. Surprising that the northern end of Somerville is included but JP isn't.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

In Philly it's $20/hour from 7 to 11 and $25 from 11 to 3 am the rules are pretty simple.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

The guarantee in Wichita is interesting this weekend. There are actually two options and you have to decide which one you want to pick. One or the other.

Option #1: Be online for at least 10 "busy" hours and Uber guarantees you'll earn at least $19/hr in fares the entire Halloween weekend. (Guarantee only applies to the listed hours.)

Option #2:
Thursday - 11pm-2am = $15/hr
Friday - 9pm-12am = $18/hr
Friday - 12am-3am = $21/hr
Saturday - 7pm-12am = $18/hr
Saturday - 12am-3am = $21/hr

I decided to choose option #1.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Just got an e-mail saying the guarantee would be as high as $24/hr. This typically means Friday 9P-3A @ $20/hr. and Saturday 9P-3A at $24...

Just makes me remember the days it used to be $26/$30...


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

I got a text about guaranteed rates for last weekend. I made it into the area outlined for about 5 minutes. I guess everyone else went for it because I got all of the rides just east of the metro area. I didn't do as good as if I had gotten the guarantee, but it was an ok weekend. Haven't received word that they are offering it in my area this weekend.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

UberMalibu said:


> Haven't received word that they are offering it in my area this weekend.


They sent out an email prolly about 30 minutes ago:

Hey Uberyft,
Halloween is here! Starting today, you will see higher demand as riders begin to celebrate. We've outlined a list of Halloween events and high demand areas for you to keep an eye out for this weekend. It's going to be great week for driving!

*HIGH DEMAND EVENTS THIS WEEKEND*

*DESIGNATED PICK UP & DROP OFF LOT *

*Breeder's Cup *
Enter through Gate 5
Santa Anita Park
285 W. Huntington Dr
Arcadia, CA 91007
*Friday, October 31st & Saturday, November 1st *
_Drop off: 10 am - 12 pmPick up: 9 pm - 11 pm  
*Hard Fest Day of the Dead *
Enter through Gate 17
Fairplex at Pomona1101 W McKinley Ave 
Pomona, CA 91768

*Saturday, November 1st & Sunday, November 2nd* 
Drop off: 1:00 pm - 4:00 pm 
Pick up: 10:30 pm - 12:00 am

*Halloween & Halloween Eve Nightmare*31 Ten Lounge
3110 Main Street 
Santa Monica, CA 91105

*Friday & Saturday, October 31st - November 1st*
Drop off: 8 pm - 9 pm 
Pick up: 1 am - 3 am
*Halloween Masquerade *
Hollywood Palladium
6215 Sunset Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 91105

*Friday, October 31st *
Drop off: 7 pm - 8 pm 
Pick up: 1 am - 3 am
*West Hollywood Halloween Carnival*On Santa Monica Blvd from Doheny Drive to La Cienega Blvd
West Hollywood, CA 90069

*Friday, October 31st *Drop off: 8 pm - 10 pm 
Pick up: 2 am - 3 am

*11th Annual LACMA Costume Ball*LACMA 
5905 Wilshire Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90036

*Friday, October 31st*
Drop off: 8 pm - 10 pm 
Pick up: 1 am - 3 am 

*Spooky Hotel*
W Hotel Hollywood
6250 Hollywood Boulevard
Los Angeles, CA 90028

*Friday, October 31st*
Drop off: 8 pm - 10 pm 
Pick up: 1 am - 3 am

*Halloween 2014*
Hollywood Roosevelt Hotel
7000 Hollywood Boulevard
Los Angeles, CA 90028*Friday, October 31st*
Drop off: 8 pm - 10 pm 
Pick up: 1 am - 3 am

*Escape: All Hallow's Eve*NOS Event Center
689 South E St. 
San Bernardino, CA 90028

Friday & Saturday, October 31st - November 1st
Drop off: 2 pm - 4 pmPick up: 1 am - 3 am

*20th Anniversary Heaven and Hell*
OHM Hollywood
6801 Hollywood Boulevard
Los Angeles, CA 90028*Friday & Saturday, October 31st - November 1st*
Drop off: 9 pm - 10 pm
Pick up: 1 am - 3 am 

*HIGH DEMAND AREAS & HOURS *










*HOW TO READ THE DEMAND MAP*

The orange areas above are areas of high demand in Los Angeles. We recommend driving in these areas from Wednesday to Sunday to pick up the most requests.

HIGH DEMAND HOURS

*Wednesday*

8 pm - 1 am

*
Thursday*

8 pm - 2 am

Friday* (Halloween)*

8 pm - 3 am

Saturday

9 pm - 3 am

*ROAD CLOSURES IN WEST HOLLYWOOD*










The dark orange lines on the map above show the street closures in West Hollywood. You will not be able to drive in the dark orange areas. Please pick up and drop off riders around the West Hollywood Parade.

*Road Closure Details:*
Friday, October 31st from 8 pm - 3 am

*PRO TIP: VERIFY YOUR RIDER*
It is very important that you pick up the correct rider. At large events and busy areas, many riders will be requesting rides from Uber, so it can be easy to pick up the wrong rider. Here are some tips on how to make sure you are picking up the correct rider.

1. When you accept a request, we recommend calling or texting the rider to confirm the pick-up location if the request location is in a busy area.

2. We recommend verifying that the person who requested is the correct rider by asking him or her, "Can I have your name please?" when they get into your vehicle.

Happy Halloween and Uber on,

Uber Los Angeles
_
----
I requested re-activation and downloaded Uber app, will only surge and made it clear that will cancel any trip that is less than 2.0x surge and/or over 2 miles - 5 minutes away.

Will be double dipping this weekend with the prime time and surge while keeping mileage the lowest as possible. maximize these low profits.

REMEMBER PEEPS TO KEEP TRACK OF ALL OF THE SURGE PRICES AT THE END, THAT WAY IF A RIDER COMPLAINS YOU EMAIL BACK AND GET YOUR MONEY!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> *To qualify for the guarantee, you must satisfy the following requirements:*
> 
> *- *You must be logged in for at least 90% of the 6-hour period
> 
> ...


D'oh! They forgot one:

- You must be clinically insane


----------



## Josivy (Oct 3, 2014)

Josivy said:


> I'm in Milwaukee... I've never seen it this insane...
> 
> Thursday 11pm to 3am 18 per hour 7 trips
> 
> ...


Oh.. they just emailed me.. stating they were upping Friday night's from 11pm to 3am to 35 per hour.. whoop-de-doo.

I just found out that there is a 40% chance of snow tonight. Lovely!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

They still haven't paid me for last week's guaranteed hourly rate. If they don't pay, their IPhone is going on Craigslist when I finish Ubering. I'll deduct what they owe from the sale price and forward them the remainder, if any.

No more "guaranteed" hours for me. The ****ers don't pay them!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

elelegido said:


> They still haven't paid me for last week's guaranteed hourly rate. If they don't pay, their IPhone is going on Craigslist when I finish Ubering. I'll deduct what they owe from the sale price and forward them the remainder, if any.
> 
> No more "guaranteed" hours for me. The ****ers don't pay them!


that has been my experience...they just don't pay. Uber always seems to find some convoluted reason why to screw you out of the guarantee


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Phoenix has finally been posted, and its pretty good:

Halloween is the *third biggest night of the year* for Uber in Arizona. Top weekends like this mean *huge incentives for you*. Read below to see the treats we're offering for you All Hallow's Eve...

*EARN $35/HOUR IN FARES, GUARANTEED**

This weekend we are guaranteeing that your net earnings will be *$35/hour* for the time you spend online within these hours:

•Thursday 4pm - Friday 4am
•Friday 4pm - Saturday 4am
•Saturday 4pm - Sunday 4am

If your net earnings do not equal $35 x the number of hours you spend online, you receive a *cash incentive* making up the difference!

_*How To Qualify_
•Be online at least* 15 of the above hours*
•Accept at least* 85% of requests* you receive
•Complete at least *20 trips by Monday*
•The above must be completed on uberX or uberXL in Phoenix


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> that has been my experience...they just don't pay. Uber always seems to find some convoluted reason why to screw you out of the guarantee


Hey Worc Sauce, why no guarantees in Worcester ya think?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Goober said:


> Just got an e-mail saying the guarantee would be as high as $24/hr. This typically means Friday 9P-3A @ $20/hr. and Saturday 9P-3A at $24...
> 
> Just makes me remember the days it used to be $26/$30...


Turns out MSP is $25/hr 9PM-3AM Fri/Sat


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Woober said:


> Hey Worc Sauce, why no guarantees in Worcester ya think?


Hi There Woober!!!
Welcome!! GREAT avatar by the way. I am confident that (even by Uber standards) Worcester has a very high driver/rider ratio (given the population of the city and the number of square miles that it encompasses). I am not driving on Halloween, but I will be driving in Boston Sat & Sun. I find that there is just no real $$ in Worcester. I don't drive after 9pm, which limits me somewhat. It just seems that Boston is the only real opportunity to scratch out a few bucks. What has been your experience?


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

↑
Hi There Woober!!!
Welcome!! What has been your experience?

Thanks for getting back to me, yeah Worcester kind of sucks big-time! Not sure if it's Worcester just don't "get it" or there's too many drivers. Got to say: Friday & Saturday nights are by far the best. If you can't drive after 9 PM if you want to make any money on this Little Burg!


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

This Phoenix promo is nice. $35/hour NET guarantee, which means if you do the full amount, 36 hours, thats $1,260 this weekend. That, plus what I've already made, and the incentive payout for the one ending tomorrow, means next week will be about a $3,000 payout for the week.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Just in for Orange County, CA. They did pay up for last weekends guarantee. The only problem I see with this Halloween guarantee is the cookie cutter nature of the guarantee areas. They don't even correspond to the different sub areas in Orange County that are displayed on the app. One hopes that it is a good night anyway, so that you don't have to worry about the geography too much. But, if you get a long ride out of the guarantee zone, it can be tough to get back without logging off. And, if you log of, then you are giving away guarantee time.
=======================================








*
THE HALLOWEEN PARTNER WEEKLY*
EARN $35 PER HOUR IN FARES GUARANTEED









You've been approved for this weekend's Halloween fare guarantee. Earn $35/hr in fares guaranteed for driving during peak hours on Halloween weekend
- don't miss out! 
*$35/hr guarantee hours:*
Friday: 10pm - 3am 
Saturday: 10pm - 3am

Starting today, you will see higher demand as riders begin to celebrate. We've outlined high demand areas for you to keep an eye out for this weekend. 
It's going to be great week for driving!

*MINIMUM FARE GUARANTEE MAP*









_You must drive in the orange areas in order to receive the $35/hr fare guarantee. _

*TERMS AND CONDITIONS*

We guarantee an hourly fare minimum. If you follow the terms and conditions and do not make $35 per hour in fares, Uber will pay the difference. Please keep in mind that Uber will pay you $35 per hour in fares. The 20% commission fee will be taken off of all fare guarantee payments. *See example below: *

*To qualify for the hourly fare minimum guarantee you:*

Must be online at least 5 hours during the guarantee periods
Must complete at least 1.5 trip per hour on average during the guarantee period
Must accept at least 80% of trip requests during the guarantee period
Must have at least 75% of your trips originate from the region outlined in the map above

*Important:*
The $1 per trip Safe Rides Fee is removed before determining your hourly fares
Self requested trips or excessive cancellations will disqualify you from the promotion


----------



## ManchVegasUD (Oct 19, 2014)

Manchester guarantees

For Halloween weekend we're offering special hourly guarantees whenever you are online during the times listed below. This means you'll make the greater of the hourly guarantee or 80% of your fares over the time you're online each week.

This week we have *extended guarantees until 3am* to satisfy late-night Halloween demand -- stay out late to earn even more money!


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

Droosk said:


> This Phoenix promo is nice. $35/hour NET guarantee, which means if you do the full amount, 36 hours, thats $1,260 this weekend. That, plus what I've already made, and the incentive payout for the one ending tomorrow, means next week will be about a $3,000 payout for the week.


I am guessing any hours worked tonight would be deducted from the 5 week guarantee as it ends at 4am on Friday.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

@buster11xx Not really. They would run in conjunction. The only downside for tonight is that any trips I do tonight, I'm essentially removing from the payout for the 5 week promo. Because of that, I have no intention of being anywhere near the busier areas of the city. I'll get the 20 ride minimum Friday and Saturday nights. Most likely it will end up being closer to 30-35 rides, but thats okay. All in all, I really can't complain. Really wish I knew why the incentives in Phoenix are so much better than the rest of the country though. Really wish you all had it better


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Worcester Mass finally ... not too good but what the heck!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

They promis me 20$ garantee WHAT? Give me a 1000$ cash up front ... Uber garantee - we all know how much it worth- not a broken penny, still I'm not going to turn on my driver app ever again


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Woober said:


> Worcester Mass finally ... not too good but what the heck!!


...bummer!! $12 hr (minus Uber's 20%) ='s $9.60 hr...then ya gotta subtract gas.....sub $8 hr ......not even minimum wage for depreciating one's car, driving without proper insurance. I am off to Boston Sat & Sun for the $40 hr.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Woober said:


> Worcester Mass finally ... not too good but what the heck!!


the only good news is that there may be surge pricing later on in the evening (the drunk and puke crowd)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ManchVegasUD said:


> Manchester guarantees
> 
> For Halloween weekend we're offering special hourly guarantees whenever you are online during the times listed below. This means you'll make the greater of the hourly guarantee or 80% of your fares over the time you're online each week.
> 
> This week we have *extended guarantees until 3am* to satisfy late-night Halloween demand -- stay out late to earn even more money!


$12/hr guarantee, LOL. And after they take 20% and gas, as stated above... we guarantee you'll earn less than minimum wage!

Ermm... No thanks! ROFL.

Thanks for posting this; it's hilarious!


----------



## ManchVegasUD (Oct 19, 2014)

elelegido said:


> $12/hr guarantee, LOL. And after they take 20% and gas, as stated above... we guarantee you'll earn less than minimum wage!
> 
> Ermm... No thanks! ROFL.
> 
> Thanks for posting this; it's hilarious!


They don't take a cut from the hourly rate it 80% of the fairs thats a fair less ubers 20% or the hourly rate whichever is greater.

I agree $12 is crap. I don't drive ft for uber Thursday Friday and Saturday night only. $20-25 an hours not bad part time.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

They just sent out texts and e-mails about upping ours here in Charlotte to $30/hr. since the demand was so high for the Panthers game earlier today. 11:30pm-2:30am.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Woober said:


> Worcester Mass finally ... not too good but what the heck!!


Wow... Why even bother?

I haven't seen anything for Springfield yet, but that might be because I haven't actually driven there yet.


----------



## tabner (Oct 14, 2014)

Tucson guarantees attached. Pretty crazy!


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

That's the sweetest guarantee I have seen yet! Congrats!


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep, Tucson is even better than Phoenix. Uber in AZ is pretty sweet


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

Atlanta promo- I am passing on Halloween....I can only imagine what is going to go down..


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Toronto is $25 per hour till 12 AM and $35 per hour 12 AM till 3AM. That works out to about $5 American once we are done with it.

Mind you Uber has only been out for 4 weeks here and we surge price all the time. Not enough drivers on the road yet. So I think we will be making way more per hour tonight than what they are giving. I have never collected on their money as I am consistently pushing $25 - $27 per hour during normal hours where they are offering only $20.

The question is when it surges too high people will go to cabs as their prices are fixed. (Even at their high rates.)


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Toronto is $25 per hour till 12 AM and $35 per hour 12 AM till 3AM. That works out to about $5 American once we are done with it.
> 
> Mind you Uber has only been out for 4 weeks here and we surge price all the time. Not enough drivers on the road yet. So I think we will be making way more per hour tonight than what they are giving. I have never collected on their money as I am consistently pushing $25 - $27 per hour during normal hours where they are offering only $20.
> 
> The question is when it surges too high people will go to cabs as their prices are fixed. (Even at their high rates.)


Too many drivers??? Enjoy that while it lasts!


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Lubbock TX: $20 7pm to 2am Friday, $20 5pm to 2pm Saturday.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Toronto is $25 per hour till 12 AM and $35 per hour 12 AM till 3AM. That works out to about $5 American once we are done with it.
> 
> Mind you Uber has only been out for 4 weeks here and we surge price all the time. Not enough drivers on the road yet. So I think we will be making way more per hour tonight than what they are giving. I have never collected on their money as I am consistently pushing $25 - $27 per hour during normal hours where they are offering only $20.
> 
> The question is when it surges too high people will go to cabs as their prices are fixed. (Even at their high rates.)


Yep enjoy it while it lasts. Uber does not want any surge going on so they WILL flood your city with drivers. Toronto I would at guess 150+ drivers.


----------



## afeezy (Sep 2, 2014)

*Ubering in Atlanta. Been out since 5:30pm. Not a single rider yet. Had to check and make sure I wasn't deactivated lol wtf. Parked in downtown, midtown and Buckhead. **** Uber! Io'm out come January.

Update @7:45pm: Turning off phone in hopes for a surge period after midnight. *


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

Been on 1.5hrs and nothing yet as well.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

afeezy said:


> *Ubering in Atlanta. Been out since 5:30pm. Not a single rider yet. Had to check and make sure I wasn't deactivated lol wtf. Parked in downtown, midtown and Buckhead. **** Uber! I'm out come January.*


Uber has been sending us emails for the last five days about how EXTREMELY busy we will be ALL WEEKEND LONG. You just have to laugh. They've saturated the market with so many drivers that it's way too many drivers for the demand. I worked the guarantee hours here in Wichita last night. I sat in our biggest entertainment district in town, moving around every now and then as I watched the other 20 drivers in a 3-square block area do the same. Anyway, not a single fare in the entire three hour guarantee window. I even moved out of the district for a while just to see if I'd get lucky with a ping from someone's home. Nope. Nothing!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Was out and about earlier but taking a short break til the kids clear the streets and will go back for the drunkard routine. Noticed the streets were crawling with dozens of UberX drivers where I would normally go and not too many of them were disappearing or appearing yet. Just sittin around for the most part.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Was out and about earlier but taking a short break til the kids clear the streets and will go back for the drunkard routine. Noticed the streets were crawling with dozens of UberX drivers where I would normally go and not too many of them were disappearing or appearing yet. Just sittin around for the most part.


Were more cars out last night than I've ever seen. There were at least 5 sitting within a few blocks of my house, never once seen one around here before. My guess is people are gonna be disappointed with their earnings this weekend.


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

Last Friday was like that. Using the .56 cent IRS standard business mileage rate I lost money. Using gas only I "made" $10 for about 4 hours.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Got a text at 4:48pm from Uber. They increased out guarantee to $45hr tonight and $35hr tomorrow night. Guess they are worried after Lyft put out their $40hr net guarantee yesterday.


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

I did not drive tonight but I checked my app and the rider apps. Drivers are out like the Return of Jedi! I don't know if the 6X surge happened..... Will be looking forward to see how other folks made out around the country.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Friday night, 8pm in Phoenix. No surges. Like Hustler said, drivers are out en masse, which is fine with me. I'm just chilling at home playing video games. Between last night and so far tonight, I've already completed half the requirement for the full payout in Phoenix. Gotta love free money. I expect another 3-4 trips tonight, and then only need to get 6 or so tomorrow night.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Update:

Holy crap, Phoenix went nuts. Been 3x - 3.6x surge for over 3 hours straight and still going strong. Non-stop back to back pings. Taking a quick break then heading back out.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

When guarantees don't matter...


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Decimal surge is ****ing stupid. It just steals pennies from us, and also manages to rub the surge in the passenger’s face.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

You're still believe in uber? How so?


----------



## Hustler's University (Oct 16, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Update:
> 
> Holy crap, Phoenix went nuts. Been 3x - 3.6x surge for over 3 hours straight and still going strong. Non-stop back to back pings. Taking a quick break then heading back out.


Congrats!!! Sounds like a killer night for you!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

There was no guarantee in San Diego. Just the usual email with, This is one of the busiest weekends of the year! You will have lots of trips ALL WEEKEND LONG!!

blah blah blah. No guarantee needed by Uber due to SD market being saturated with drivers


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

When I asked about how slow it was for over 3hrs and problems with the app all night here is the response I got....










Hopefully that means I will get paid for the whole night, 6pm to 4am. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I had one trip end right after I picked up the pax, it was raining and 5.0 surge, I told them to re-request.

by the time I went back online I had a ping from 3 minutes away, not from the pax in the car.... so I let that go and took the pax home about 4 miles.

they were thankful and gave me $10.00 cash. win some lose some.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Pretty slow so far in Providence. Not dead, but no busier than a typical Saturday night.


----------



## CarGuy (Oct 4, 2014)

Dead out here as well, haven't seen a single surge all night & its Saturday where it typically surges everywhere


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

Well tonight officially sucked. Made $50 in 7hrs. Had 4 cancellations. The upside as I got to take a soccer team home, one who was easy on the eyes  Otherwise it blew


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> Have there been any surges in OC tonight? I stopped at 9:30pm or so, as nothing was surging for awhile. Been checking the app every so often and no surges showing anywhere every time. Lot's of candy corns out there though.


It surged everywhere later in the night, nothing more than 5.0x that I could see, rain started pouring in HB around midnight.

I only had 2 3.0s and a 5.0 around 2am, so either people weren't requesting during surge, or the driver saturation made it hard to get a ride.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

I was bombarded with texts from uber beginning the Monday before Halloween saying what a great weekend it was going to be. Thurs night I checked out the app on my personal phone and there were more drivers than I'd ever seen here. Even more on Fri and Sat. I didn't bother going online all weekend.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Halloween numbers from L.A. - Started at 11 A.M., finished 5 A.M. with a 3 hour break from 2 P.M. until 5 P.M. Did 20 rides. Gross $575 (62-7-4-6-43-21-7-27-120-21-37-46-24-45-29-10-11-14-26-5) Plus the passenger that did the $120 x5 surcharge ride tipped $70! 15 hour shift, $38/hour.


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

The most impressive thing about my weekend was that my driver rating went up .01 after working only Fri. and Sat. night til 3AM. (Probably have 250 trips total.)


----------



## CarGuy (Oct 4, 2014)

My ratings took a nice dive from the surge pricing


----------



## Matthew (Sep 28, 2014)

This was the offer in Pittsburgh

Thursday – 5PM – 7PM - $25/hr guarantee
- Thursday – 9PM – Midnight - $30/hr guarantee

- Friday – 4PM – 6PM - $25/hr guarantee
- Friday – 6PM – Midnight - $30/hr guarantee
- Friday – Midnight – 3AM - $55/hr guarantee

- Saturday – 10AM – Noon - $25/hr guarantee
- Saturday – 3PM – 8PM - $30/hr guarantee
- Saturday – 8PM – Midnight - $30/hr guarantee
- Saturday – Midnight – 3AM - $50/hr guarantee*

- Sunday – 5PM – 8PM - $30/hr guarantee
- Sunday – 11PM – 1AM - $40/hr guarantee


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

We hit 6X surge here in Toronto. Surge was between 1.5 - 6.0 constant in the core area from 11PM till 4AM. So was the calls. We heard some drivers did about $1000 on Friday night. I did just under $500. Mind you a lot of the calls came outside the surge zones for the most part. And a 1 Hour outage on the APP didn't help. I lost a Fare in the process I am trying to recover.

Saturday was a total bust. There was hardly any people out but a ton of drivers out with the promise of a repeat of Friday night. Most of the hotspots were dead. Only did a few fares. Even the email for our area shows a slower than normal Saturday.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh ya...and my ratings took a dive too.


----------



## Uber_Stephanie (Oct 6, 2014)

Before any rider rates us they should have to answer questions about what they didn't like, driver conduct, prices, availability, etc. We should not have get bad ratings for things that out of our control, i.e. prices and if it takes us 20mins to get there.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

They do ask when there is a 3 star or lower rating why the rating was made. But most people chose anything even if it's not the correct reason and move on.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Did anyone notice any payout of the guarantee on this week's statement? I'm not sure if I didn't make any of the guarantee or they will calculate it later...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Mine was there. Had an extra $45 added on for Saturday. Largest top up yet.


----------

